

Event Discovery Still Sucks - amarjeet
https://medium.com/eventzio-blog/event-discovery-still-sucks-55c60423daab

======
amarjeet
Thats true. Hopefully EventzIO will solve this problem. All Technology /
Startups / Business Conferences in our pocket :)

